# Midwife's



## Emmal31 (Sep 15, 2009)

Last appointment I had with consultant a week ago said that I really should have seen the midwife again by now and that I should make an appointment. So i call her up (bearing in mind she said she'd see me again at 16weeks and i'm now 19 weeks) and she said ring the surgery and book an appointment through them. They are only about monday and tuesday mornings which is fine but i'm moving on saturday so i'll have to wait now another couple of weeks cause i'll have to register with a new surgery. I guess i'm just annoyed that I have to chase them to get an appointment that I should have had weeks ago it doesn't seem to matter to them that i'm diabetic so my pregnancy is classed as 'higher risk' . 

Also while i'm having a little rant whenever I see the consultant they only care about diabetes side of pregnancy and never talk about the pregnancy itself which really annoyes me cause i'd like to know more about the birth and after the baby is born and how it'll be different as a diabetic. Not really looking for any help just wanted to vent a little (partly due to hormones)

Emma


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2009)

Emma, I think your concerns are fully justified - they do not seem to be very 'well-rounded' in their approach to things (unlike your good self, no doubt!)

Is there perhaps a DSN that you could talk to who has specialist knowldge of pregnancy and birth?


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2009)

hi emma as northener said you have every right to have concerns especaiily being diabetic and pregnant whats northener suggested seems the best thing if you can maybe find a DSN thats not just intrested in your diabetes but can give you info on pregnancy can you go to a local library maybe and pick up any books on life after the birth maybe.


----------



## bev (Sep 15, 2009)

Emma,
Sorry to hear your not getting good support. If it were me - i would ring them up and say i was moving house etc and are they happy to leave you for a further 2 weeks (5 weeks after you should have been seen)- given the fact that you are a 'high risk' pregnancy? I would also contact your present GP and tell the practise nurse and explain the urgency of the situation. In a low risk pregnancy - things can change quickly - so in a situation like yours - its imperative that you are seen regularly - and dont take no for an answer! You are entitled to full care and support and your baby deserves to be monitored.Let us know what happens. Bev


----------



## allisonb (Sep 16, 2009)

Emma

I can only echo what people have already said.  You are absolutely entitled to good care and support and should phone and check that your midwife is happy for you to leave it another couple of weeks.  I have my midwife's mobile number and if I can't get an appointment with her when I'm supposed to have one I phone her and check that she's happy with when she's seeing me next.  Although I have to admit she knows very little about diabetes and there always seems to be a big assumption that as I'm seen regularly in diabetes ante-clinic she doesn't need to worry too much.

Things will be different after the birth for you and baby because of your diabetes.  I've had two children before I had diabetes and one after being diagnosed (am pregnant with number 4!).  You're likely to be on a drip when you have the baby which will regularly test your BS and give you glucose or insulin and your babys BS will be tested regularly after the birth for about two days I think to make sure it's not going to high or too low.  The thing I found helps is being absolutely clear to everyone about what you want for yourself and your baby and to remember that the midwifes that are looking after you probably know very little about diabetes so not to let them take over your management whilst in hospital.  When I had my last baby I remember a midwife shaking me in the night and telling me I needed to 'eat a biscuit because the baby was crying and I hadn't heard her so my BS was obviously too low'.  I had heard her, she'd been crying for ages and I'd done the usual nappy, feeding etc etc and was just shattered and thought I'd leave her for a while to see if she settled.  I refused to eat the biscuit, and the baby settled in a few minutes, but then I was wide awake and furious at the thought of someone trying to make me eat in the middle of the night when she didn't even test my BS!  So remember...it's about you and your baby.  Take care x


----------



## sueneil (Sep 16, 2009)

*midwifes*

Hi Emma where abouts are you moving to is it far away from where you are now as the community midwives cover a large area.
I can only think how badly you are being treated its not fair on you or in fact safe to be left without very regular check ups.
I was very lucky when I had my last two age 3 yrs and 6yrs as the community midwife was a man but he was absolutely wonderful in all respects, and the hospital conultant both for diabetes and obstetrics were both female and were also very good and supportive

     Sue


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Emma,

How's it going?  Hope you've managed to make contact & get a bit more support!

All the best,

Twitchy


----------

